
Ask HN: How would governments respond to Covid-19 under a Bitcoin standard? - avergin
This is purely a hypothetical question. If we were living under a Bitcoin standard, how would the governments around the world try to tackle the economic crisis due to COVID-19? Would governments, corporations, and individuals need savings beforehand? Since printing money would not be an option, what other solutions could be used?
======
hazirafel
I think under a Bitcoin standard the crisis would be much smaller as there
would be much less debt and frivolity. companies would have savings as they
should instead of buying back stock counting on a government bailout. Nic
Carter wrote a great article with very persuasive arguments here
[https://www.coindesk.com/corporate-america-knows-the-
bailout...](https://www.coindesk.com/corporate-america-knows-the-bailout-is-
baked-in)

